# This is why yard trees are dangerous.



## buchhakj (Jul 7, 2010)

I found this electrical insulator while cutting up a slab of walnut that had been air drying in an old mans house for 30 plus years. 

At first it appears to just be a small piece of wire so i tried to resaw past it....WHAT A MISTAKE!

this is what i found upon further digging into the slab


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, that sucks! At least you did not find it with the planer or jointer. People used to think driving nails in walnuts helped them. and I found a nugget of truth behind it in some reading. A nut tree produces a better crop when slightly stressed, and a yard tree gets all sorts of water and fertilizer stress relief. Drive some nails in it and I bet it will be a little more stressed than before :yes:.


----------



## buroak (Mar 25, 2010)

the bad thing about those glass insulators. metal detectors don't even pick them up. we have ran nto them also. a small price to pay for in-expensive walnut lumber though


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I've not hit one in a log, but in the late 80s I used to climb old poles in the woods - usually alongside old rail lines and pluck them. I still have a bunch of them. i guess I thought they'd be worth something someday. I still see them all over the place though. I think there are some that are valuable, but none I have I'm sure. 






.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

There is not much worse thing to hit than an insulator. I hit one one time and my band came straight up 90 degrees.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I've hit one with my sawmill also, a smaller electric fence type...what a trainwreck. Like Mizer by band went up (mine about on a 45), no way to back it out. I had to cut the band and couldn't get it out of the kerf because the teeth were so jacked out of set. I had to cut down to the insulator with a chainsaw to get myself free.



.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

In full discloser it might have been only a 86 degree angle, I was just estimating.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

The worst I ever buried a blade like you describe Daren was when I was sawing a big Pecan. I was just walking along behind the power head minding my own business, when my right arm and hand suddenly got a mind of their own and reached up and bumped the up/down lever up. The "train wreck" was instant. 

I have no idea why they did that to this day. The blade was milling the log well and making good headway being a new blade and all - I almost always put on a new blade to cut Pecan etc. after I knock the slabs off. 

Mizer, have your arm & hand ever conspired against you like this? I know we run the same basic mill so maybe you've had that happen too . . . . . 


_(No TT, I've never done anything that stupid and then tried to blame my arm.)_







.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

That sounds like it might be in the realm of something I would do so don't be to hard on yourself. The worst I did was to fall asleep while riding (I have the seat option). It had been a long day and I was exhausted. I was sawing along an old country road and I ran the mill right off the end of the beam and just kept on going. I ended up cutting down a hedge row and two telephone poles before I woke up.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

:laughing: Oh boy, it's getting deep now...






.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

ONLY in Tennessee!!!!!:yes: It was them YARD SALE signs that woke him up..They got to clicking on the bandwheels like a BICYCLE!!:laughing::laughing: I'm just glad he didn't get the BUTTERCUPS!!!! 

Tex if you hadn't feed him SO many Walnut cookies, he wouldn't have feel asleep at the wheel !!!!:thumbsup: but the HEDGES look better!!

Have a Blessed evening,
Tim


----------

